# This what happens when you mix alcohol and anti depressants



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I only made it a few seconds in. That was pretty painful.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

It's that guy Dr, Zarkalov the screwy hvac tech who puts up instructional video as he works...hvac rookies beware ....


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I thought they may have a marijuana plant on the table and all start smokin some dope. LOL. :001_tongue:Looks like a bunch of ugly guys with wigs.:shutup: Doubt if buddy is NATE certified.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

a guy over at hvac-talk named RoboTeq put up a bunch of his video is the resi forum with some personal commentary. 

If you are ever having a bad day just look up some of the commentary. You will laugh your self blue in the face.:laughing:


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I know that guy! LOL


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

watch out! He's contagious.


----------

